

One in Three Never Finish Their Vow. Can You? - Ultron
http://vowofnow.com/#

======
mullr
This is a neat idea, but it feels oh-so-skeevy. As in "I don't think I'd trust
these guys with my email address, much less my billing information." I don't
trust that the Zen Master is actually what you say he is, or that he's even a
human. I kind of think he might be an email bot, actually.

These are my impressions from reading the site; I have no way of knowing
whether they are true. It would probably more successful by trying to earn my
trust a bit before asking for my money.

